# Temp covEr



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking for temp cover for a few days 

R33 gtst 

Any company's that do it


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

You're probably going to be hard pushed to find temp cover for a Skyline - a lot of the "usual" temp cover places don't insure anything remotely performance oriented.

However, give HIC (0844 888 4 888) and Brentacre (01792 650933) a shot. If they initially say no, ask specifically for Highway as the underwriter and you _may_ get lucky.


----------

